

"Time Management" by Randy Pausch (Remember Randy?) - bluishgreen
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2750363533451832628

======
paul
I like the part near the end when he says to keep all of your email in one big
stream (don't waste time deleting) and it seems like people are a little
shocked by the idea. :)

~~~
michaelneale
heh - thats how I work ! (although probably not to do with time management,
more just always did it that way).

------
joeguilmette
I've been looking for this video ever since his 'last lecture'. Watching that
lecture was a powerful experience. I'd heard many people talk about how great
this lecture is, and even found the ppt files.

Thanks!

~~~
amichail
His last "last lecture" was very inspiring except for the part where he
describes how he got into grad school at cmu. Was no one else disturbed by
that?

~~~
timr
It's only disturbing if you believe that grad school is a meritocracy based on
grades and test scores.

Like most everything else in life, success in grad school depends heavily on
luck and networking. Randy Pausch claims to have been admitted to CMU because
he knew someone powerful who could vouch for him, and that's actually quite
common. Most graduate admission committees consider a glowing recommendation
from a successful researcher to be far more important than a standardized test
result.

You can argue that this system was/is unfair, but most people would argue that
the outcome is still a good one; after all, Randy Pausch is an extremely
successful researcher.

~~~
amichail
He was already rejected though. He got a second chance while others didn't.

~~~
timr
Doesn't matter. Life isn't always fair (not in the way that you want it to be,
anyway).

Make it more extreme: if you got rejected to a grad school, but Don Knuth
called the chair of the admissions committee and _insisted_ that you -- based
on his intimate knowledge of your skills and talent -- were the perfect
student for their school, wouldn't they be _idiots_ to ignore him?

I don't want to preach at you, but if you're really disturbed by this small
bit of favoritism, you're going to have a really tough time as you go through
life. The smart thing to do here is not to protest, but to take note of the
phenomenon, and do your best to _exploit_ it to your advantage. Otherwise,
you're just pissing in the wind.

(You can be as fair as you want when you run the show.)

